# A Surprize gift for Deborah. My little Cup Cake.



## LynandIndigo

Hi. Deborah... I have been Practicing my photoshop but still not good at it. This took me all day to make.. Now i no why Deb spends all day making Signatures she does them so well. I thought i'd make Deborah a Signature as she is always making them for me and Indi..Deb makes wonderful signatures for everyone so i thought id make one for her.. I just love Deb's Signatures she is really talented with her photoshop.. I hope you like your Photo Deb this is a gift from me to you.. It is your favorite Love Bird Peachy as my little cupcake.


----------



## LynandIndigo

One More Deb...


----------



## PrincipePio

So cute and so thoughtful of you!


----------



## LynandIndigo

PrincipePio said:


> So cute and so thoughtful of you!


Thank you Bethany....


----------



## FaeryBee

*Lyn,

Thank you! :hug:

The pictures you made of Peachy and Skipper are lovely -- you did a wonderful job with them! 

You are very correct about me spending hours on each PhotoShopped picture I make. 

I'm a perfectionist and since I've taught myself the program through trial and error, when I go back to some of the "older" photos I did in the beginning I have to laugh at how "rough" my efforts were. However, they were the best I could manage with my skill level at the point in time when I made them. 

Working with PhotoShop is something I truly enjoy. 
The process has helped me improve in patience as doing it well takes time and effort. Coming up with new ideas and/or how to combine things in different ways allows me to express a wee bit of creativity since I don't have the talent to draw or paint. 

Like any activity your skill with the program improves the more you practice with it. 

Lyn, your skills are already MUCH better than mine were when I first began using the program and you are going to continue to improve with each and every picture you do.

Thank you again for the wonderful surprise! :hug:*


----------



## LynandIndigo

Your Welcome Deb...Thank you for the huge complement.. I can't draw or paint either wish I could. My mother has the talent to paint and draw. Sometime I am going to get her to paint Indi and Skipper...

Deb your kinds mean a lot to me I am glad that you liked my photoshop pictures.. I was in the mood for doing some yesterday so it took me all day just to get it right... I love my tatting I haven't done any since I lost my father but I plan to go back to it and enter it in the Shows again

Are you going to use one for your Signature now?


----------



## FaeryBee

*Lyn,

The gift is lovely and I like the pictures you did very much.
I've saved them to my computer so I can enjoy seeing them whenever I like.

Next to spending time with my animals, creating my PhotoShop pictures is what gives me my biggest pleasure and enjoyment in life. 
I like being able to share my pictures with others and using my creations as my signatures allows me to do so.

I hope you'll understand that your gift means a lot to me. 
I prefer to enjoy the pictures you made for me by viewing them on my computer rather than using them as my signature on the forum. :hug:

Indi is a great subject. I think it would truly be wonderful for you practice creating Photoshopped pictures of Indi to use as your own signature(s). 

Thank you again!*


----------



## kcladyz

How darling and peachy is perfect little cupcake

I now have a craving to go and eat a cupcake


----------



## FaeryBee

*


kcladyz said:



How darling and peachy is perfect little cupcake

I now have a craving to go and eat a cupcake

Click to expand...

Please make sure it isn't one with Skipper or Peachy in it! *


----------



## kcladyz

If I ate peachy she will probably try to bite my tongue lol


----------



## LynandIndigo

kcladyz said:


> If I ate peachy she will probably try to bite my tongue lol


Ha Ha Heidi that is really funny. Did peachy bite your tongue... This gives me an idea now...


----------



## LynandIndigo

FaeryBee said:


> *Lyn,
> 
> The gift is lovely and I like the pictures you did very much.
> I've saved them to my computer so I can enjoy seeing them whenever I like.
> 
> Next to spending time with my animals, creating my PhotoShop pictures is what gives me my biggest pleasure and enjoyment in life.
> I like being able to share my pictures with others and using my creations as my signatures allows me to do so.
> 
> I hope you'll understand that your gift means a lot to me.
> I prefer to enjoy the pictures you made for me by viewing them on my computer rather than using them as my signature on the forum. :hug:
> 
> Indi is a great subject. I think it would truly be wonderful for you practice creating Photoshopped pictures of Indi to use as your own signature(s).
> 
> Thank you again!*


Thank you Deb... I know that my photoshop CupCakes are very rough......


----------



## FaeryBee

*Peachy says may bite you for calling him a GIRL! 

Peachy is quite a little terror when he wants to be.​*


----------



## mattytude

LynandIndigo said:


> Thank you Deb... I know that my photoshop CupCakes are very rough...They are not really good...


I really liked your Photoshopped cupcakes and it's clear Debs was as well! Don't put yourself down girl - keep getting better  You should make yourself a signature to show off to the world


----------



## LynandIndigo

FaeryBee said:


> *Peachy says may bite you for calling him a GIRL!
> 
> Peachy is quite a little terror when he wants to be.​*


Go get them Peachy!!!! Why Peachy I didn't think you were a little terror..... You are so cute right?


----------



## FaeryBee

*​Yep! I'm just as cute as a button.

But... I'm also a BAD boy!! :evil: I will chase and try to BITE any of the budgies if they come out of their cage during MY out of cage time.

My Momma also sings "Bad bird, Bad bird, whatcha gonna do, whatcha gonna do when they come for you?" to me ALL the time cause I'm SO naughty. 

Don't ever call me a girl 'cause I'm one tough macho fella and I LIKE to bite whenever I don't get my own way!

*


----------



## LynandIndigo

FaeryBee said:


> *​Yep! I'm just as cute as a button.
> 
> But... I'm also a BAD boy!! :evil: I will chase and try to BITE any of the budgies if they come out of their cage during MY out of cage time.
> 
> My Momma also sings "Bad bird, Bad bird, whatcha gonna do, whatcha gonna do when they come for you?" to me ALL the time cause I'm SO naughty.
> 
> Don't ever call me a girl 'cause I'm one tough macho fella and I LIKE to bite whenever I don't get my own way!
> 
> *


Oh Peachy we wouldn't dream of calling you a girl.... Now you remind me of this song and your Momma should sing this to you all day...

Macho Mocho Man I'm gotta be a Mocho Man.. 
Mocho Mocha Man Yeah Yeah Yeah...
You can best believe that, I'm a Mocho Man...


----------



## FaeryBee

*Miss Lyn!

It's "Macho Macho Bird! I wanna be a Macho Bird"
Macho Macho Bird, Peachy is the BEST Macho Bird!"

:laughing:
Peachy*


----------



## Jonah

You girl's are too funny...and having way too much fun with an old, old, really old village people song...:vomit:.....


----------



## FaeryBee

*


Jonah said:



You girl's are too funny...and having way too much fun with an old, old, really old village people song...:vomit:.....

Click to expand...

You're absolutely right Randy but Lyn started it. :laughing:
I can't help it if Peachy started singing it after she did!

Peachy does prefer the song "Bad Bird, Bad Bird...." though! *


----------



## LynandIndigo

Peachy started it...

Mocho Mocho Bird I'm a big bad Mocho Bird..Bad Bird Bad Bird..


----------



## FaeryBee

*


LynandIndigo said:



Peachy started it...

Mocha Mocha Bird I'm a big bad Mocha Bird..Bad Bird Bad Bird..



Click to expand...

I just spit coke on my laptop laughing at that, Lyn!! 
:laughing: Tooo funny!*


----------



## PebbleCam

2:30 in the morning and I'm sat here laughing to myself over this thread.


----------



## LynandIndigo

Oh no did you really spill coke on your laptop.. My sides are spliting from laughter..

Hear we go Bad boy Bad boy this is from the song...Peachy loves this His momma sings this to him every day..


----------



## FaeryBee

*


PebbleCam said:



2:30 in the morning and I'm sat here laughing to myself over this thread. 

Click to expand...

I'm with you, Camilla! It isn't quite that late here but I REALLY needed a good laugh today so this has been great!*


----------



## FaeryBee

*


LynandIndigo said:



Oh no did you really spill coke on your laptop.. My sides are spliting from laughter..

Hear we go Bad boy Bad boy this is from the song...Peachy loves this His momma sings this to him every day..



Click to expand...

It just keeps getting better and better! :wow:

Now I'll have this image in my head everytime I'm dancing around with Peachy singing that song to him. :laughing:

And yes -- I really did spit coke onto my laptop monitor! *


----------



## Kate C

Deb when will you learn not to drink coke or anything else for that matter when you are reading thread on TB. Spitting coke on your monitor is happening far too often.


----------



## LynandIndigo

Kate C said:


> Deb when will you learn not to drink coke or anything else for that matter when you are reading thread on TB. Spitting coke on your monitor is happening far too often.


Hey Kate I have never heard of Spitting coke before i thought it was spilling coke on your monitor... Just joking you no.. I was laughing my head off when i was reading this... And deb never have any drinks near your computer when you are on tb or doing anything important i learn"t that remember..By the way Deb coke is not good for your waist line....


----------



## Kate C

No she didn't spill it Lyn. She was trying to drink it at the time and nearly choked on it. Happening far to often at the moment.


----------



## FaeryBee

*


Kate C said:



Deb when will you learn not to drink coke or anything else for that matter when you are reading thread on TB. Spitting coke on your monitor is happening far too often.

Click to expand...

 You are completely correct about that, Kate!



LynandIndigo said:



You know, Lyn -- I've heard that for years yet I drink coke from morning to night and am extremely addicted to sugary foods. 

Since I'm 5'4" and weigh 107 lbs, I don't think I'm going to be changing my eating habits at this point in my life. 

(Mind you, I do NOT admit to my doctor  the huge amounts of coke and sugar I consume on a daily basis. :laughing 
Luckily, my body metabolizes sugar very rapidly. 
However, I'm fully aware that if I ate the equivalent amount of calories as regular food in place of the sugar I consume I'd probably weigh as much as a pygmy hypo

Click to expand...

*


----------



## LynandIndigo

Ill let you in a little secret I also drink Coke to but not a lot of it I don't mind the taste of it either.. Another little secret i put 2 spoon fulls of sugar in my tea and coffee.. I am only 5.2 also and i don't seem to put the weight on.. It doesn't hurt anyone having a little sugar as my grandmother had 4 sugars in her tea and ate a lot of salt and she made it to 93 and my dads mother 94 and they both had sugar and salt.. I dont have salt..I like vegemite on toast of a morning.. I love tim tams Chocolate anything sweet. Deb check out my cup cake receipe i posted it in the reciepes


----------



## FaeryBee

*I'll take a look in the morning, Lyn.

It's after 11:00 PM here and I've been up since 5AM.

I'm logging off and going to bed now! :sleeping::sleeping::sleeping:*


----------



## LynandIndigo

Ill think of another photoshop and put it here but not like the other photo though.. he he.. I want to make you a funny one so you will spill your Coke....


----------



## Jedikeet

Aww Lyn, your photoshop skills and creativity has reached new heights and you are such a sweetheart for such adorable tributes to Peachy n Skipper. Your works are truly a labor of love :thumbsup::clap::hug:


----------



## LynandIndigo

Jedikeet said:


> Aww Lyn, your visual creativity has reached new heights and you are such a sweetheart for such adorable tributes to Peachy n Skipper. Your works are truly a labor of love :thumbsup::clap::hug:


Awww!!! Thank you Nick.....


----------

